# Main computer



## AustinHe (Oct 27, 2009)

I have an 02 VW Passat with the W8 engine. The dealer is telling me I need a new main computer board. The dealer is quoting $3K - $4.5K for a new computer and downloading the software. Can this be true? Is there someone out there with a computer that I can install myself? Help!!!!!


----------



## KingVR (Jan 30, 2000)

*Re: Main computer (AustinHe)*

What is wrong with the car that they are suggesting to replace the ECM unit in your car?
How many miles on the car? I think its either 8 years/80k miles or 7 years/70k miles for emission warranty that people are not aware of that the EPA requires all cars to have.


----------

